# Best router table top



## ChrisCope (Aug 30, 2012)

I managed to find a few places in the US that will deliver Router tables to South Africa but the Shipping is unbelievably high because of the bulk of the table... It ends up costing me double... Henceforth i have decided to build my own table but order the table top and accessories from a US supplier... Can anyone help with plans and advise on best Top, plate and accessories that i will be needing... Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, my suggestion is to purchase the Grizzly T10432 router table. Price is $130 and it includes a stand. I would also order several extra mounting plates since they only cost $13 each.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Chris have you given any thought to getting a table top that replaces your table saw extension. I'm very satisfied with mine as it came with everything I needed,save space in my small shop and was relatively inexpensive according to want you want.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

There are many plans available on this site for different types of router tables, whether it be a stand alone or a bench top model.
As for the other parts of the puzzle, the insert, top material, and accessories, will all depend on your needs, likes, and finances. I suggest that you just spend some time surfing and saving ideas about the things that you like and discarding those that you don't.

Personally, because of my shop limitations and finances, I built my router top out of 3/4 inch MDF with laminated Formica on top and made it to sit on my table saw with the extension pulled out. It works fine but is not the most convenient setup.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I am a huge fan of making things like router tables. I am on my 4th or 5th version at present. Mine is bolted to a bench, second shelf down, so I can i sit and use it. For what I do, a straight flush trim bit is perfect. I will be doing a few new things, so got a 45 degree bit, and have a roundover bit, that I used maybe once, and not can't find, so will probably have to buy another.

My table top is 1/2" plywood, supported by a web of 2X4 chunks, no worries about any warping. It's all glued together, except it is bolted to the shelf. My router is screwed to a pop out plate, of 1/2" plywood again. I've had this version for several years now. If I ever decide to upgrade it, it will probably only be to increase table size. I'd post some pictures of it, but having major computer issues just now, and can't even find my picture files, let alone post anything, or load more pictures either.

My theory is, you make a table to support your wants and needs, if you use plans from someone else, you're just copying what they see as necessary. There's plenty of plans on-line, free as well as pay. I'd just look at a lot of them, until you come up with a version you like, and just make one. If the first one isn't right, make another - I think it was my 3rd table that really satisfied me, the other one or two was basically just to increase table size, and the last one is when I developed my router plates - which allow me to pop the router out and change bits easily. However, I have several other routers, so have plates for each, and will be using a different type of bit for each, then can change out to a different bit in about 30 seconds or less.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

theo, mind posting a couple of pics of your setup? thanks!


----------



## johno1946 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ilike Kreg Tools for any router items you might for your router table.

www.Kregtools.com


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*Can buy only the plate and a template*



ChrisCope said:


> I managed to find a few places in the US that will deliver Router tables to South Africa but the Shipping is unbelievably high because of the bulk of the table... It ends up costing me double... Henceforth i have decided to build my own table but order the table top and accessories from a US supplier... Can anyone help with plans and advise on best Top, plate and accessories that i will be needing... Thanks.


HI Chris,
Have you considered buying only the router plate, and a template from MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products for a lot less money, and building your own top and table as suggested by the other posters?
Here's what I found...for about $50-60, plus shipping costs.
Hope that helps you decide. (More Info on my Profile...)
Mark


￼ All-In-One Router Plate Kit
3/8" thick phenolic supports any router. Two removable rings give three different bit openings (3-7/8", 2-5/8", 1-3/16"). Note: 1-3/16" opening is designed to hold Porter-Cable® style guide bushings. The steel starting guide pin allows routing curved work. The plate is approximately 9" x 12" with pre-drilled table mounting holes. Includes magnets and adjusting screws for securing and leveling plate. Also includes concentric rings on bottom of plate for easy alignment when installing router.
￼
All-In-One Router Plate Kit
#9338 ....................$34.95
￼
The router plate must fit perfectly, and this kit makes it easy! Includes a masonite routing template, guide bushing (fits Porter-Cable® style baseplate opening) and instructions. Requires 1/2" straight bit.
(Items #5477 or #7777).

#9331 ..........................................SALE $22.95


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Interesting suggestions from everyone. A couple of things for your consideration: Chris is in South Africa and costs for tools is very high there. Materials such as Formica/Laminex brand laminates which are commonly used to surface tables are most likely close to triple what we would pay in the US. Shipping for oversized items like sheet goods is through the roof. If you compare the tables from Rockler, MLCS, Kreg and Grizzly you will find they are very similar if not exactly the same. Dust collection, a decent fence, mounting plate and a good laminate surface are on all of the mentioned tables but from Grizzly you get the steel stand included and it is still at least $30 cheaper than the other tables that dont include the stand. The plate included is exactly the same as the one Mark mentioned except Grizzly charges $13 for it. Both are flat clones of the patented Rousseau mounting plate.(My guess is they are made in the same factory in China) Both BJ(Bobj3) and I use these plates and they work very well.

All things considered the most economical way for Chris to go is the Grizzly table. I think everyone knows that I prefer the Router Workshop table(no longer available) and those plans are $4 but the cost of materials for Chris to build it is most likely more than just buying the Grizzly table. Because of the cost of shipping items to SA I suggested Chris add some more of the $13 plates; they are great for modifying and using for base plates as BJ has shown us. Food for thought.


----------



## Lynn1953 (Jul 3, 2012)

+1 on the Grizzly. Just got mine and it seems well built and heavy.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*Building a basic table can a lot cheaper and more satisfying*



Mike said:


> Interesting suggestions from everyone. A couple of things for your consideration: Chris is in South Africa and costs for tools is very high there. Materials such as Formica/Laminex brand laminates which are commonly used to surface tables are most likely close to triple what we would pay in the US. Shipping for oversized items like sheet goods is through the roof.
> Food for thought.


Chris,

I was hoping that HarryS would have a comment by now, on the need for laminates.

In any event, a very "basic" table needs a router plate, a template to set the plate, good locally bought plywood for the top, and a straight piece of lumber and two clamps for the guide. Some wood seal and paste wax makes for a smooth working surface. That makes a very satisfying router table for the least cost. Not to mention the satisfaction of building it yourself!
If you intend to showcase your table, then maybe sending _lots-a-money_ for shipping costs to those who offer their "neat looking" router tables and tops half a world away, is the way to go.

Mark


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, Harry wont be up for another hour but I will call him and ask him to comment on this thread. Chris said he wants to buy a router table top so I provided the best information I am aware of. If he wanted to build a table top I am sure he could easily follow the instructions for installing a mounting plate in the economy table top that is a sticky thread in this section. I also posted a photo shoot on how to modify C clamps so they are easy to work with. I use a HDPE fence from the Router Workshop with C clamps on my table and am very happy with it. HPL adds strength and rigidty to a table top; I am sure this is why most commercial tables are built this way. I never tell someone to "do it this way" but I do try and provide the information requested.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Mark, Harry wont be up for another hour but I will call him and ask him to comment on this thread. Chris said he wants to buy a router table top so I provided the best information I am aware of. If he wanted to build a table top I am sure he could easily follow the instructions for installing a mounting plate in the economy table top that is a sticky thread in this section. I also posted a photo shoot on how to modify C clamps so they are easy to work with. I use a HDPE fence from the Router Workshop with C clamps on my table and am very happy with it. HPL adds strength and rigidty to a table top; I am sure this is why most commercial tables are built this way. I never tell someone to "do it this way" but I do try and provide the information requested.


Pardon the delay in responding but by the time Mike got me out of bed then kept me talking for quite some time, friends arrived and by the time they left it was lunch time. It's now 1.30pm and I'm now wide awake and ready to give my 5 cents worth. Whilst I admit that my present and two previous router tables is/were purchased ones, I would not go to the expense of importing one. As older forum members know, most of my routing is hand held with plunge routers and the table used for basic tasks plus the rare jobs that can't be done hand held. I have never seen the point of router tables that have every conceivable bell and whistle, they aren't necessary. If I were in Chris's situation I would make a simple top out of 1" MDF or even chipboard and glue Laminex on both sides. I would then glue/pin 1/4" edging strip around the four sides. A mounting plate made from 3/16" to 1/4" Aluminium is easily made or would cost very little to have made in a local fabrication shop. Methods for routing the recesses are shown in many of the threads on this forum. As for the fence, as I've said so many times, a simple TALL fence is all that is required to produce first class work. The last shot, whilst not a router top is one which I sit on top of my main bench for assembling larger projects and is 1" melamine coated chipboard, which would be quite satisfactory for a router table but not as durable as Laminex. 
Whilst you probably will decide to import one, you will be missing out on the satisfaction of having made one yourself. Happy routing to you Chris.


----------



## ChrisCope (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike... You make big time sence... I am going to definately look into that one and i will keep you updated on the outcome and total cost... Thanks...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, I would be very interested to know prices on some items in SA. If you could check and let me know I would appreciate it. These may be in metric sizes in SA but full sized sheets are what I am curious about comparing.

3/4" Baltic birch plywood
1/2" MDF
1/4" Masonite (tempered High Density Fiberboard)
Formica/Laminex (High Pressure Laminate)


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> theo, mind posting a couple of pics of your setup? thanks!


Wouldn't mind at all. However, as I said, having major computer issues, actually been having them for a week or two, and can't even find my picture files, let alone post any. Once I get things sorted out, if ever, then will be posting pictures of some of my stuff.


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*Until now, I had no interest in reading a "sticky"*



Mike said:


> If he wanted to build a table top I am sure he could easily follow the instructions for installing a mounting plate in the economy table top that is a sticky thread in this section.


Hi Mike,
I finally figured out what a a "sticky" thread means to the forum. 

And everything that Chris needed to know was already in your "sticky" post from 2009.
Except for the cost of shipping things which was an issue with Chris, you covered everything in detail that was required to make a top and install a router.

So I must apologize for saying some of the same things you said three years ago in your "sticky".
And I apologize to HarryS for rousting him out of bed.

Until now, I had no interest in going to anything "sticky", a word that is really not a part of my daily vocabulary.
Now I will try to read at least one *"sticky"* a day.
Mark


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark, no apology needed and I salute you for being an active poster. In my welcome message to members I suggest they read the sticky threads because they are all great information on different subjects. If there is a thread you feel should be made into a sticky please let any member of the Moderation Team know. We try very hard to make it as easy as possible to find information on the forums.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> theo, mind posting a couple of pics of your setup? thanks!


I would be happy to, except I'm having major computer issues, have been for a couple of weeks or so, and can't even find my picture files, let alone post any pictures. 

As soon as I get the capability to post pictures back I'll start a thread on some of my stuff and try to tell you how I did them. Seriously, some of the stuff, when I finish it, I don't know how I did it.


----------

